

Ask HN: Sending out bad news emails- what to put in the subject? - olegious

For personal emails- do you put the bad news (or at least a hint of it) into the subject, or have a neutral subject and introduce the issue in the email?   What in your opinion is the best practice? I realize that there are many variables depending on the news, your relationship with the recipient, etc. I'm just looking to see what people generally do.
======
bdfh42
If you can't do it face to face then use the telephone.

Email is a terrible medium for communicating anything complex or things having
an emotional dimension.

~~~
chrisclark1729
Combining the two points: If you can't come up with a subject line, it's
probably best to do in person.

